# Family Cohesion for husband on Student Visa



## Gltryon (May 23, 2021)

I'm starting a year long maser's program in Piacenza this fall. I'm in the process of applying for my student visa through the Italian consulate in San Francisco. The requirements for the student visa are fairly extensive: stamped bank statements showing atleast 6000 Euros, a signed rental housing contract for 1 year, proof of private health insurance, a return plane ticket, and the acceptance letter from the University. 

I almost have everything I need to apply, but I am having a hard time finding a real estate agency who will rent an apartment without my physically being in Italy. Any suggestions?

I also hope to have my husband join me through a "Family Cohesion" stay permit. He will enter on a tourist visa and hopefully we can get this all sorted in 90 days before it runs out. I've found a list of requirements on various immigration websites for the town. We seem to qualify, but I want to make sure I have all the necessary documentation when we arrive. I've tried to contact the Immgration desk at the Questra but I don't speak Italian so it hasn't worked out. 

As of now I know we need:
-Translated marriage certificate which I am going to get approved by the Italian Consulate in the US
- Suitable accommodation, which I'm trying to sort now. It seems we need the registered rental contract and then also an inspection from the Commune where they fill out an "Idoneita Abitiva" which verifies that the apartment is a certain size. I'm hoping our real-estate agent will be able to get this process started for us. 
- Sufficient income over the minimum allowance. I am entering on a student visa and will not be working during our stay. We do have a fairly substantial amount of savings that I will have proof of via my stamped bank statements, but I'm not sure if this will qualify because it is not income. We will also be renting our home in the US while we are away. I can show this as "income" but I have no idea what type of documentation they would need as proof. 

Anyone have an any insight or experience with this?






















0


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You might not want to hear this but I would not rent a place without being here. There are so many potential gotchas that you'll be taking too big a risk. I'm not talking about scams but just things that may be different than you're used to or just not obvious from the photos. Odds are you'll be looking at NYC small apartment sizes. 

What is your husband going to do for the year? It won't be easy to find work.


----------

